# School Holidays



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Some people in different threads have asked about school holidays in Cypriot state and Private schools - here's an attempt to provide some information. The Private schools are registered through the Ministry of Education and normally follow closely the State terms and holidays. This year they are as follows:

Sept 8 first day of school for most High schools
Sept 15 first day for most Junior
Oct 1 Holiday: Cyprus Independance Day
Oct 28 Holiday: Greek National Day
November - first term break - varies from school to school to include a long weekend - typically 13-16 November
Dec 19th Last day of school before Christmas
Jan 6th Epiphany Holiday
Jan 7th First day back from Xmas
Jan 30 Holiday: Three scholar's day
Feb - varies from school to school - 2nd term break typically 12-15
Mar 2 Holiday: Clean/Green Monday
Mar 25 Holiday: Greek Independence Day
April 1 Holiday: Greek Cypriot National Day
April 10th Last Day of School break up for Easter
April 27th - First Day of School following Easter
April 30th Last Day of lessons for 5th and 6th Formers - Revision begins
May - IGCSE exams begin (children of Year 4,5 & 6 normally only attend for exams)
May 1 Labour Day Holiday
June 8 Holiday: Pentecost
June 11 Holiday St Barnabas Day (normally for Junior Schools only)
June 16 Last Day of School before summer vacation

There are also a generous sprinkling of Fete days, bazars, Carnival days, excursions and school trips when children are occupied with school activities, but are not attending lessons. It is also a tradition that when Government Education Ministers, Archbishops and other senior dignitaries pass away, school holidays are announced at the 11th hour as a mark of respect. Thankfully this doesn't happen very often. Sometimes it seems children are on holiday more than they are at school - but then again the state system is free, and private fees reflect the active school year in being a fraction of UK fees.

The dates above are from the State system (my wife is a Cypriot State School Teacher). Please double check with individual private schools as they may vary, but nevertheless give an impression of a typical school year. Hope it helps in planning ahead.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats brilliant kimonas thanks. I am sure it will be a great help to those with school age children who are thinking of moving to Cyprus.


----------

